# Finally a BFP



## faith_may

Sorry I've been gone for a couple of days. I test this morning (not once but 3 times, I needed to be sure) and all were BIG :bfp::happydance: I'm so happy, DH is so happy too. It took us 6 month but we finally did it. :happydance:


----------



## Suz

:yipee::wohoo::yipee:

Im so excited for you!!!! Congrats!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months

:hug:


----------



## dizzy65

yay congrats


----------



## justme00

Congratulations!!


----------



## trickysgurl

Oh CONGRATS!!! I bet happy doesnt even cover the feeling!


----------



## miel

oh ! faith you see !!! it came ! it came!!!!
i am sooooooo hapy for you love!!!


----------



## Tiffers

YAY!!! Congratulations on you :bfp:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Yay!!! Congratssss!!! :) :)


----------



## faith_may

Thanks Girls


----------



## MrsKeene

Congrats to you! I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months! 
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/Santos_Apodaca/Baby%20Talk/guygnuneotxqnBs.gif


----------



## tansey

Big congrats!


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations!!
xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Huge congrats to you xXx


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats on :bfp:


----------



## Gemma2102

congats hun xx


----------



## genkigemini

:dance: 

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/congratspreg1.gif

and

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/st-1.gif


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahh thats excellent news, congrats


----------



## bird24

wow you must be over the moon!!! congrats!! xxxx


----------



## tink

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/123/123510vl41zvzjt7.gif


----------



## polo_princess

Aww thats great news congratulations!!


----------



## bambikate

Woooo congrats honey wishing you a H&H 9 months


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp: xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## suzan

Omg Congrats!!!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!!


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## ladymilly

oh congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Capuru

Congrats!!


----------



## Sinead

:happydance:Congrats:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! Congratulations hun :wohoo:sending you some :dust:

xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats hun


----------



## maz

congratulations hun - did you do anything different this month?

xx


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations chick xxxx


----------



## loopylew

fantastic, well done xx


----------



## faith_may

Thanks, I'm so happy


----------



## Farie

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Loula

congratulations honey :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## bott04

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Super, well done, this is such wonderful news to hear,
Plenty of inspiration for us ttc ers!
Shim,
xxx


----------



## CapitalChick

Holy crap. That's amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## NeyNey

Oh sweetheart, thats such wonderful news! :hugs:

I actually teared up with joy reading this....


Well done hun...Well done!

:hug:


----------



## Tishimouse

Ah, this is wonderful news. A familiar name getting a BFP is always an amazing sight and so enlightening for others who have travelled the journey so far with you.

I'm delighted to read your happy post and am surprised you only tested 3 times. Don't you have any more tests. I'd have dipped the whole lot of my packet of 50 cheapies and all the stash of expensive one's too. :rofl:

... well probably not, but it's making me chuckle thinking about it.

*CONGRATULATIONS* to you both and wishing you a stress free EIGHT months (one already done!) and a bundle of bouncing joy at the end of your adventure.

Another miracle. :big sigh of happiness and wonderment:


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: Fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## avistar

OMG!!! Your BFP news will make my day!!! congrats to you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chellebelle

:happydance: congratulations!! xxx


----------



## faith_may

Thanks to all of you girls. Ney you made me cry too when I read what you said. I hope all of you girl will get your :bfp: soon. I know how hard it is this crazy thing of TTC


----------



## Samo

Congratulations girl!! I just knew it would happen for you, just needed some time and patience and lucky BD times!!! :happydance: It took me 6 months as well, so i know how hard those 6 months must have been! Well worth the wait though, i am sure! Will see you in 1st tri! Cheers!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Wonderful news Faith. xx

Lots of sticky :dust: and a H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## faith_may

Thanks


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations faith :wohoo:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Fath :D :hugs:


----------



## Barneyboo

Congrats! :happydance::bfp:


----------



## mizzi

congrats :D:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations and heres to a happy and healthy 9mths :happydance:


----------



## faith_may

Thanks


----------



## Belle

:yipee: congrats. xx


----------



## faith_may

Thanks


----------



## maz

congrats hun


----------



## faith_may

Thanks


----------



## krockwell

Congrats!!! :) :dust: stick little bean stick :dust:


----------



## goofy

Congratulations !! Fantastic News! x


----------



## ablaze

congratulations!x


----------



## faith_may

Thanks Girls


----------



## Tishimouse

Wonderful to see you here *"CONGRATULATIONS"* to you both and best of luck on your journey to motherhood.


----------



## kaygeebee

Big congratulations! :)


----------



## faith_may

Thanks


----------

